# come se ci avesse visto al buio come un gatto



## zipp404

Je me demande si le pronom *ci* mis en gras peut être traduit en français par le pronom impersonnel _*on*_: 

Seguimmo [il bambino] Donato che ci precedeva [nell'oscurità] quasi correndo, come se *ci* avesse visto al buio come un gatto [e raggiugemmo la capanna più in basso].

Nous avons suivi [le petit] Donato qui nous précédait et courrait come si l'*on* avait vu* un chat dans l'obscurité; e nous sommes arrivées à la cabane qui était située un peu plus en bas...

*come si nous avions vu ...

_*Merci*_


----------



## Corsicum

Oui pour le « on », proposition d’une variante à contrôler ?  :
_Guidé par Donato qui nous précédait presque en courant comme un chat que l’on apercevait dans l’obscurité. _


----------



## zipp404

Merci, comme tu l'a rendue elle est parfaite [mais c'étaient deux femems qui suivaient l'enfant: _Guidées_ par Donato...]
Merci encore _Corsicum_.  _Bonnejournée!_


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, ce n'est pas cela que ça veut dire : "ci" = "nous" ou "y", rarement "en" . Donc, il y a ici deux traductions possibles en français : 

"Nous avons suivi [le petit] Donato qui nous précédait et courait comme s'il nous avait vu(e)s dans le noir/l'obscurité, comme un chat" .
"Nous avons suivi [le petit] Donato qui nous précédait et courait comme s'il (y) avait vu dans le noir/l'obscurité, comme un chat" .
Vederci = "y voir" ou "nous voir", suivant le cas . De toute façon, le résultat est le même . J'ai mis le "y" entre parenthèses parce qu'on ne l'utilisera pas en français dans le sens de _nyctalopie, _cfr :_http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/nyctalopie__ ._

Un caro saluto a tutti e due !
Edit : vu(E)S


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, effectivement c’est ça, j’avais presque tout faux ! ...une préférence pour la premiére.


----------



## matoupaschat

Disons plutôt presque tout juste et n'en parlons plus ! Je préfère aussi la première, c'est plus logique dans l'emploi des temps . 
J'étais intrigué l'autre jour et je cherchais Capicorsu sur Google Maps . Quelle est le nom officiel ?


----------



## patrovytt

zipp404 said:


> Je me demande si le pronom *ci* mis en gras peut être traduit en français par le pronom impersonnel _*on*_:
> 
> Seguimmo [il bambino] Donato che ci precedeva [nell'oscurità] quasi correndo, come se *ci* avesse visto al buio come un gatto [e raggiugemmo la capanna più in basso].
> 
> Nous avons suivi [le petit] Donato qui nous précédait et courrait come si l'*on* avait vu* un chat dans l'obscurité; e nous sommes arrivées à la cabane qui était située un peu plus en bas...
> 
> *come si nous avions vu ...
> 
> _*Merci*_


Mi chiedo e ti chiedo: quel* ci* significa: "come se avesse visto _noi _nell'oscurità" oppure "come se _ci_ vedesse come un gatto".
In entrambi i casi, che significano due cose diverse, c'è già l'ottima traduzione di matoupaschat.


----------



## zipp404

Santa Lucia! Adesso è davvero chiaro: 

come se _*ci *_avesse visto al buio, come un gatto = *1.* comme s'il _*nous*_ avait vues dans le noir, comme un chat, _oppure_:  *2.* comme s'il y [dans le noir] avait pu voir, comme un chat.

Voto per la prima interpretazione.

_*GrazieCorsicum, Matou, Patrovytt*_


----------



## Ruminante

patrovytt said:


> Mi chiedo e ti chiedo: quel* ci* significa: "come se avesse visto _noi _nell'oscurità" oppure "come se _ci_ vedesse come un gatto".
> In entrambi i casi, che significano due cose diverse, c'è già l'ottima traduzione di matoupaschat.


Si' matoupaschat ha spiegato benissimo i due casi, ma io al contrario di alcuni di voi penso che solo la seconda ipotesi sia giusta.
"Noi" eravamo dietro al bambino; il bambino correva avanti, come se ci avesse visto... come poteva vederci se eravamo dietro di lui, impegnati a rincorrerlo? Dunque l'enfant courait très vite dans l'obscurité, comme s'il y voyait bien, comme s'il avait été un chat.
Scusate se parlo come se fosse ovvio, a volte mi capita di sbagliare completamente ma qui non so, non sento di avere alcun dubbio
Ciao ciao
Edit: Donc, pour en revenir à la phrase initiale, je traduirais ainsi: Nous avons suivi [le petit] Donato qui nous précédait et courait comme s'il y voyait comme un chat dans l'obscurité;

ce dont je ne suis pas du tout sure, c'est le temps correct du verbe "y voir"
Ciao ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci ho ripensato e devo ammettere che sarebbe più logica la tua interpretazione, Rumi . Comunque, a me sembra un po' strana la consecutio temporum, con il congiuntivo trapassato ; avrei detto semplicemente "come se ci vedesse al buio" poiché c'è contemporaneità . Purtroppo, sono influenzato dalla costruzione francese in caso simile . Voterei per un altro po' di contesto, se non ti dispiace, Zippy .

*Edit @ Rumi* : "Comme s'il y voyait" : exact


----------



## zipp404

Si tratta di _La ciociara_ di Moravia.  Cesira [la madre] e la sua figlia Rosetta hanno dovuto abbandonnare Roma per via dei bombardimenti.  Nel contesto in questione, si trovano in montagna, senza provviste, in una cappana squalida e tetra che Paride, il capo di una famiglia contadina, ha dato loro in affitto:

Narra Cesira:

...poi la porta [della capanna] si aprì, qualcuno la spingeva, e quindi, molto in basso, si sporse la testa di un bambino, era il figlio di Paride, Donato. "Papà dice se volete venire a mangiare con noi".    ... non mi piaceva l'idea di finire la serata senza cena, sola con Rosetta, inquella stanzuccia così triste.  Così seguimmo Donato che *ci precedeva quasi correndo, come se ci avesse visto al buio come un gatto*; e raggiumgemmo la capanna [di Paride], una macera più in basso.

Adesso è davvero chiaro.  _*ci*_ sta per il luogo, il sentiero: Comme s'il [il = l'enfant] y [y= ce lieu, le chemin] avait PU voir, comme un chat dans le noir [comme les chats qui voient bien dans le noir].

Mon but n'était pas celui de traduire la phrase en français, je voulais plutôt comprendre le sens de ce "ci", et j'ai posé la question ici parce qu'au début je pensais que ce "ci" voulait dire "on" = "on y avait vu" au lieu de "il [l'enfant] y avait vu".

Ruminante a raison, l'enfant précédait les deux femmes, dans le noir il pouvait voir très bien comme un chat parce qu'il y habitait, il en avait l'habitude.


----------



## matoupaschat

zipp404 said:


> _Narra Cesira:...poi la porta [della capanna] si aprì, qualcuno la spingeva, e quindi, molto in basso, si sporse la testa di un bambino, era il figlio di Paride, Donato. "Papà dice se volete venire a mangiare con noi". ... non mi piaceva l'idea di finire la serata senza cena, sola con Rosetta, inquella stanzuccia così triste. Così seguimmo Donato che *ci precedeva quasi correndo, come se ci avesse visto al buio come un gatto*; e raggiumgemmo la capanna [di Paride], una macera più in basso._
> Ruminante a raison, l'enfant précédait les deux femmes, dans le noir il pouvait voir très bien comme un chat parce qu'il y habitait, il en avait l'habitude


Sì, adesso è sicuro che Rumi ha ragione .




zipp404 said:


> Adesso è davvero chiaro. _*ci*_ sta per il luogo, il sentiero: Comme s'il [il = l'enfant] y [y= ce lieu, le chemin] avait PU voir, comme un chat dans le noir [comme les chats qui voient bien dans le noir].
> Mon but n'était pas celui de traduire la phrase en français, je voulais plutôt comprendre le sens de ce "ci", et j'ai posé la question ici parce qu'au début je pensais que ce "ci" voulait dire "on" = "on y avait vu" au lieu de "il [l'enfant] y avait vu".


Però, non ci sei ancora completamente ; questo "ci", difatti corrisponde a "y" francese (lingua nella quale si usa allo stesso modo "y voir") ma non rappresenta un luogo determinato: 


*Vedere*

Dal Sabatini Coletti (http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/V/vedere_1.shtml) : *v.intr.* (*aus.* _avere_) [*sogg-v*] Possedere la facoltà visiva, il senso della vista, freq. nella forma _vederci_ e con specificazione modale: _v. bene_; _non vederci_
Dal Treccani (http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elements/categoriesItems.jsp?pathFile=/sites/default/BancaDati/Vocabolario_online/V/VIT_III_V_124008.xml) : Per indicare genericam. la facoltà della vista, è usato più spesso _vederci_, soprattutto in espressioni dell’uso fam.: _non ci vede da un occhio_; _senza occhiali non ci vedo bene_; _vederci doppio_, anche in senso fig., aver bevuto troppo; con uso iperb.: _non vederci per la fame_, _per la rabbia_
Un caro saluto


----------



## zipp404

Adesso _sì_ è davvero chiarissimo.  Il ci non rapressenta un luogo determinato: *vederci*= vedere _ bene _= _y_ voir.    Merci, Matou.


----------



## Corsicum

zipp404 said:


> Adesso _sì_ è davvero chiarissimo. Il ci non rapressenta un luogo determinato: *vederci*= vedere _bene _= _y_ voir. Merci, Matou.


Oui !
Donc grâce à vos explications, si j’ai enfin bien compris, avec mon choix de la première proposition j’ai persévéré dans l’erreur …. ! et dans ce cas mon choix serait la deuxième proposition : « _Il courrait presque dans l’obscurité, comme un chat qui y voit dans le noir_ », je rejoins tout à fait l’avis de *Ruminante*: 



Ruminante said:


> Si' matoupaschat ha spiegato benissimo i due casi, ma io al contrario di alcuni di voi penso che solo la seconda ipotesi sia giusta.


La première proposition sous entend que c’est la vue (de celles qui le suivent) qui le fait courir, le sens est complètement différent comme l’a aussi fait remarquer *patrovytt*.

… mais étant dans l’erreur depuis le début la prudence est de mise avec mon avis !



matoupaschat said:


> J'étais intrigué l'autre jour et je cherchais Capicorsu sur Google Maps . Quelle est le nom officiel ?


Français : Cap Corse, Italien : Capo corso, Corse : Capicorsu, littéralement ce serait Capu Corsu, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a un « i » comme si c’était le pluriel partiel de « capi corsi ».
Dans les textes administratifs la dénomination est « Cap Corse », mais l’Italien et le Corse étant enseignés et présents en option au baccalauréat ils ont aussi un certain caractère officiel. Pour les avis météo Anglais il me semble que l’on a « Cap Corse ». 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cap_Corse


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci Corsicum . A la prochaine !


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno a tutti, 

@ Matoupaschat Vorrei parlarne ancora, penso che abbiamo bisogno di fare chiarezza sull'origine di quel ci, trovargli una giustificazione. Come hai spiegato, non rappresenta un luogo determinato: *vederci *= vedere _bene_. 

Rimarrebbe l'uso idiomatico? Secondo me anche se non rappresenta un luogo ben determinato, "ci" indica comunque sempre un luogo, cioè, una persona vede quello che si trova intorno a sé. Donato "ci" vedeva al buio... Parafrasando, potremmo avere "Donato vedeva bene "intorno a sé" al buio.

@zipp404 Vorrei rispondere meglio alla tua domanda originale. 



zipp404 said:


> Je me demande si le pronom *ci* mis en gras peut être traduit en français par le pronom impersonnel _*on*_:
> 
> Seguimmo [il bambino] Donato che ci precedeva [nell'oscurità] quasi correndo, come se *ci* avesse visto al buio come un gatto [e raggiugemmo la capanna più in basso]. ...


 
Ci eri andato vicino: per semplificare mettiamo nella frase in oggetto "vederci" al presente (= "ci vedesse" invece di "ci avesse visto"): mancherebbe solo un "si" (franc. "on") per arrivare a quello che avevi pensato, cioè: "come se ci si vedesse al buio" ... 

Usando il pronome noi viene bene anche al passato: "come se ci avessimo visto al buio" (tua idea originale = come si nous avions vu ...)

Con l'impersonale "si" ("ci si vedesse", franc. "on y voyait") al passato è piu' complicato perchè con "si" "stranamente" non interviene piu' l'ausiliare "avere" ma "essere", diventa insomma "ci si è visto", "ci si fosse visto".

E' tutto! Grazie per l'attenzione  e alla prossima!


----------



## matoupaschat

Tra le righe, per facilità :



Ruminante said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> @ Matoupaschat Vorrei parlarne ancora, penso che abbiamo bisogno di fare chiarezza sull'origine di quel ci, trovargli una giustificazione. Come hai spiegato, non rappresenta un luogo determinato: *vederci *= vedere _bene_.
> Da quanto capisco, vederci = vedere, avere la facoltà della vista, non "vedere *bene*" (a provarlo viene l'uso di "vederci bene o male o chiaro, ecc..." . È esattamente come in francese, salvo che noi usiamo più spesso le forme di significato negativo "je n'y vois rien, j'y vois mal, je n'y vois pas bien" . Riguardo alla natura e alla funzione grammaticale di "ci", siete fortunati voi italiani, lo potete chiamare "particella", che rappresenta un po' tutto, pronome, avverbio ; noi in francese gli doviamo (più esattamente, dovevamo quando andavo a scuola) dare del "pronome" o dello "avverbio" (non so come si fa quando ci sono le virgolette *e* l'apostrofo) . ​Rimarrebbe l'uso idiomatico? Secondo me anche se non rappresenta un luogo ben determinato, "ci" indica comunque sempre un luogo, cioè, una persona vede quello che si trova intorno a sé. Donato "ci" vedeva al buio... Parafrasando, potremmo avere "Donato vedeva bene "intorno a sé" al buio.
> Sí, vado d'accordo con te, avrei forse dovuto insistere di più su quel "indeterminato" .​@zipp404 Vorrei rispondere meglio alla tua domanda originale.
> 
> Ci eri andato vicino: per semplificare mettiamo nella frase in oggetto "vederci" al presente (= "ci vedesse" invece di "ci avesse visto"): mancherebbe solo un "si" (franc. "on") per arrivare a quello che avevi pensato, cioè: "come se ci si vedesse al buio" ...
> 
> Usando il pronome noi viene bene anche al passato: "come se ci avessimo visto al buio" (tua idea originale = come si nous avions vu ...)
> Ah ! Ecco una spiegazione che interessa anche a me , grazie ! ​Con l'impersonale "si" ("ci si vedesse", franc. "on y voyait") al passato è piu' complicato perchè con "si" "stranamente" non interviene piu' l'ausiliare "avere" ma "essere", diventa insomma "ci si è visto", "ci si fosse visto".
> Ma qui, arriviamo a un tutt'altro discorso, il si passivante versus impersonale (passivante => ausiliare essere, impersonale => ausiliare avere)​E' tutto! Grazie per l'attenzione  e alla prossima!


 
Ciao, ciao ...


----------

